

Bad dating behavior as a metaphor for sales - handshakez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bbvQsU8rgY

======
bonemachine
And, analogously, for interviewing / recruitment.

~~~
handshakez
Totally agree, bonemachine!

